# Garage door opener just barks at me!



## drewdin (May 21, 2013)

So I went to open the garage door and when I pressed the button, the light just flashes 5 times and makes a noise like its trying to open the door but never does.

I thought I had the model# but all I have is the make. Its a liftmaster, I tried googling for 5 flashes liftmaster but didn't find anything.

Any Insight? Thanks


----------



## JoeD (May 21, 2013)

Is there something blocking the sensors?
If you pull the release rope can you open the door manually? If no then repair the garage door.
If you pull the release rope will the opener move the trolley?


----------



## drewdin (May 21, 2013)

I can use the release to open the door manually, there are two sensors on each side of the garage door. maybe they are out of alignment? Whats the best way to align them? Thanks


----------



## kok328 (May 21, 2013)

It's not the sensors.  They only prevent accidental closure.  Take the cover off the operator and inspect the nylon gears.  Most likely you will see they have worn out and are striped, evidenced by plastic shavings.  The 5 flash code may be related to the speed sensor not seeing correct rotation of the wheel.
Garage door openers are one of those items where there are few manufacturers but, many different brands (i.e.- Craftsman & Liftmaster openers are actually made by National but, have Craftsman/Liftmaster stickers on them).
What happens when you release the door and then operate the opener electronically?


----------



## drewdin (May 22, 2013)

Hi kok328,

What do you mean "What happens when you release the door and then operate the opener electronically?"? When I release the door using the release rope, now it seems no matter what I do I cant get the door to latch back in. Now it has to be manually opened and closed as before it wouldn't open or close as the liftmaster would just flash 5 times. 

It drives me insane that I cant figure this out, off to google!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 22, 2013)

I think KOK wanted to know if the trolley on the track operated with the door disconnected.


----------



## kok328 (May 22, 2013)

drewdin,  oldognewtrick is correct,  sorry I was at a lack of words for my inquiry.
If the trolley won't operate to re-engage the release mechanism, then you will have to manually lift the door so that it meets up with the release hardware.  Of course once you do this and if the operator won't work, your door will be stuck in the position of wherever the catch is located along the track.
What did you find when you removed the operator cover/housing?


----------



## drewdin (May 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I didn't get out to the garage last night, I plan on doing it Saturday as the house is under full renovation and I spend most of my time there on weekends. I found another post on another forum that stated this:

The most common cause for this problem is the trolley is jammed against that bolt. The code for the 5 flashes of the LED is "RPM sensor or motor overload." Normally with a bad RPM sensor the door will move a foot or two and then reverse. What is left is your motor which very rarely is the problem. I would double check that trolley and then make sure the limit switches have not been misadjusted. I have seen more than one case where the limit switches were adjusted to the point both were in contact at the same time.

Forgive my ignorance but it looks like the part where the door and piece connect on the trolly is just out of reach that i cant get them to match back up. The trolly is about 3 inches past where it needs to go, and I cant get the door to move back any farther to meet it so I can connect it from what I remember.

Maybe i just answered my own question....

How can I get the trolly to move back 3" so I can get them linked, it seems stuck.


----------



## nealtw (May 22, 2013)

I think everone was hoping that when you unlatched the door , you had pushed the button to see what the opener would do with out the door attached. 
If the door , trolly, drive pully are stuck or the motor is damaged the rpm sensor shuts down the power. I'm not sure what happens when the drive belt slips a couple cogs but the trolly may not go the the preveously set limits.


----------



## drewdin (May 22, 2013)

My Bad, unlatched, it does the same thing, it just flashes five times and makes a humming noise.


----------



## JoeD (May 22, 2013)

Most common issue with the liftmaster/sears opener is the gears get stripped.
unplug it. Take the cover off and beware of the white powder falling in your face. They makes kits for all the different version of opener with all the parts and instruction to replace the gears. If you have any mechanical skills this can be done by a homeowner.
A worn out gear







One version of the repair kit.


----------



## drewdin (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Joe, looks pretty simple. I enjoy taking things apart so this is right down my alley!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 22, 2013)

drewdin said:
			
		

> Thanks Joe, looks pretty simple. I enjoy taking things apart so this is right down my alley!



I like taking things apart too, it's the putting back together that stumps me sometimes. Thank goodness for cameras on phones.


----------



## drewdin (May 22, 2013)

I take pictures of everything, and I don't know why i haven't seen these things before but at Harbor freight tools yesterday a got a magnetic pan for screws. I can tell you how many times i have kicked over the paper cup holding my screws and only found half!


----------



## gottodo1 (May 31, 2013)

drewdin said:


> I take pictures of everything, and I don't know why i haven't seen these things before but at Harbor freight tools yesterday a got a magnetic pan for screws. I can tell you how many times i have kicked over the paper cup holding my screws and only found half!



That is my greatest enemy as well, 99% of the time it's always operator error, whether it be with a plastic cup holding screws or a computer. (<-- Intentional change on a classic quote)


----------

